# Beetle Convertible Wind Deflector Missing



## dday99 (Jan 15, 2004)

The one in mine is missing. Since 95% of the time I'm in the car alone, it would be a nice to have. Dealer wants $470 for a new one, so not THAT nice. Anyone have any experience with an aftermarket one? Might this be a junkyard part?


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

dday99 said:


> The one in mine is missing. Since 95% of the time I'm in the car alone, it would be a nice to have. Dealer wants $470 for a new one, so not THAT nice. Anyone have any experience with an aftermarket one? Might this be a junkyard part?


They didn't all come with one standard. Our window sticker showed it as cost added option. We really only use it for extended highway drives. I'd scour Ebay etc... for a used one, or like you said, the junkyards...


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a new 2019 SE convert and there was never an option mentioned about a wind deflector , where does it fit? and why would it cost $450?


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

How about a picture of this wind deflector? I haven't seen one on any beetle. Thanks.


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

ribbit said:


> How about a picture of this wind deflector? I haven't seen one on any beetle. Thanks.


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks so much Danoo, It looks pretty cool. I'll have to see what I can do about getting one. I can see how it can cost the price with installation involve.


----------



## Baumeister (Jul 4, 2008)

OK, this is a REALLY dumb question, but does your Beetle have the storage in the ceiling of the trunk? If so, it's not in there? 

We just bought a '15 'vert, the deflector was in-place over the rear seats when we picked it up from the dealer. It took 8 weeks before I realized there was an out-of-the-way storage compartment for it. 

Keep an eye on eBay for an OE one, and the VW-specific junkyards to get one out of a totaled car.


----------



## Peepsman (Nov 25, 2017)

I bought an OEM one from a dealership in Florida. Sorry, do not remember the name, but all I did was Google the model number and it came up. Paid $380 for the complete kit. Wouldn't be without it, works great.


----------



## redi42 (Jul 16, 2021)

If anyone sees a good price or has one for sale with the tray hardware, please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## redi42 (Jul 16, 2021)

redi42 said:


> If anyone sees a good price or has one for sale with the tray hardware, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks.


Never mind, found one.


----------

